# Back to Cookham



## rcarca (Oct 8, 2012)

I seem to have a thing for Cookham and the River Thames. A couple of autumnal shots from the (overcast part of) the weekend:




Cookham Weir by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 15 - 85mm at 85mm, 1/1000 sec, f5.6, ISO 400




IMG_0448.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above, except 44mm, 1/250 sec, f5.0




River Thames below Cookham Lock by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above, except 22mm, 1/80 sec, f11.0

Cheers

Richard


----------

